

Distributed Software Development Explained - Anon84
http://www.ddj.com/development-tools/208802468

======
seiji
The article covers "enterprise" scenarios with a convoluted writing style
("award-winning tools such as Perforce" means it has to be good). They think
distributed means two sites. See
[http://i.cmpnet.com/ddj/images/article/2008/0807/080703santo...](http://i.cmpnet.com/ddj/images/article/2008/0807/080703santos_dsd2_f1.gif)
for the world they live in. We even get a new acronym: Distributed Software
Development (DSD).

No mention of mercurial, git, darcs, or monotone to be found.

ddj: for when you need your content smashed into 1/4th of your window with
small graphics and you miss being advertised to by random underlined words
("developer" obviously means "I want to buy a $5M sun server").

~~~
maw
Yeah, I thought that "award-winning" bit was at best superfluous, and the
article overall in typical ddj style. I don't care for their style in general:
"too corporate" is a short way to phrase it, but I think my dislike goes
deeper than that, even if I can't put my finger exactly on whatever it is that
irks me.

But, to be fair, they did mention hg and git, albeit in passing.

~~~
undees
Except that they didn't even quite get that right. The article seems to
contrast git and hg's versioning schemes, when in reality they're both hashes
of the content (the non-unique hg version numbers referred to are merely local
aliases).

